# Fire Evacuation from a Sporting Arena



## TheNovice (Jun 21, 2017)

Apologies if I seem antsy or single issue, but this forum seems to have more activity on it than some others.

UK predominantly- is a similar but different thread- maybe my original should have gone in here?:cheers:

In the event of a fire (god forbid) at a typical, modern football ground I have the following q's:

1. Is the concourse truly a point of safety in the event of such events? I have doubts on this...
2. Would Aluminium powder coating on the stadium exacerbate the fire or is it fairly safe?
3. Cladding- how can we be sure it's of the safe variety and not the flammable type?
4. Plastic seats- would there be a substantive delay or would they go up?
5. Concrete crumbles in a fire- doesn't burn but it crumbles at certain temperatures. It's called spalling I believe?

Cannot imagine evacuation of several thousand people through a concourse would be safe in those circs!

Obviously the big priority is homes, high rise tower blocks in these circs- rightly so. However I cannot help but feel that sporting arenas, especially modern ones have hidden dangers.

Discuss?


----------



## TheNovice (Jun 21, 2017)

I also have another suggestion.

Cost and practicality could be an issue, but sprinklers in all football grounds- not just on the pitch. Downsides?


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

If those sprinklers automatically turn on when smoke is detected, the entire crowd would get wet as soon as there is fireworks.


----------



## TheNovice (Jun 21, 2017)

OK yep fairly obvious miss by me I guess.

Still I cannot help but wonder whether a ground with exterior cladding and an evacuation plan via the concourse could create serious difficulties. Take that as an example.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Slightly OT, but most sports facilities in the US has fire evacuations videos in the US. I know that the Arizona Cardinals of the NFL has one where I live.


----------



## TheNovice (Jun 21, 2017)

Interesting. Any links, video wise?

How is it done? In the sense of is it onto the pitch as a place of safety or through corridors/concourses?

People- tell me I am wrong, reassure me about evacuating via a concourse in a football ground fire situation! Because to me it sounds dicy, but hey I'm no expert hence why I came here lol!


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Modern football stadiums are almost all Concrete and Steel, and sparsely furnished, so there's really not much that could catch on fire, and if there was a fire in one area there's nothing to suggest that it would catch through the concourse faster than people could move out. Their design tends to make them far safer than other large buildings such as Skyscrapers.


----------



## TheNovice (Jun 21, 2017)

Cheers for that I am suitably reassured now.

My fear was smoke or very nasty gas getting into concourse during evacuation... That was a 2nd concern. Scientifically speaking though surely plastic seats would melt? Concrete can crumble which could make evacuation trickier.

I would have thought the pitch could have been a more suitable first base but maybe not?

The lack of immediate combustibles would reassure me though, again however a bowl setting? Say 3 or more stands attached... Could be tricky also.

You have alleviated a number of issues for me- and doubtless anyone else reading- though.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Plastic seats would melt, but the burning plastic would drop to the floor and just burn out there, rather than burn and catch the seats around alight as well.

Many part-time clubs have been hit by vandals, who've set fire to seats, but unless the stand is wooden, damage is small.


http://www.oxfordmail.co.uk/news/14...tball_club_as_arsonists_torch_seats/#gallery1


----------



## TheNovice (Jun 21, 2017)

OK so melting seats wouldn't be such a problem then? Getting more reassured by the post here. 

Would a load of seats not risk melting though? I would have assumed yes but am now thinking no.

So in these scenarios, cladding on the building would be something of a red herring?


----------



## Eddd Boggs (May 29, 2016)

TheNovice said:


> OK so melting seats wouldn't be such a problem then? Getting more reassured by the post here.
> 
> Would a load of seats not risk melting though? I would have assumed yes but am now thinking no.
> 
> So in these scenarios, cladding on the building would be something of a red herring?




I have worked in venue management for over 30 years. Rest assured that all venues have evacuation plans that are created in conjunction with the architects, managers and first responders. Depending on the nature of the emergency, patrons will be directed how and where to evacuate. We also work daily on better defending our venues and patrons from terrorists, active shooters and a variety of other threats. When you go to any public space look around, find the closest exit, then find the second closest exit. Make sure you know how to get out.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

It seems like the OP should just stay at home :lol:

Most of the large football stadiums I have been to in Europe seems to have alot of evacuation routes in place if something should happen. 

In Germany there is a maximum time on how long it takes to empty a stadium but I can't remember how long it is but I think its around 10 minutes.


----------



## TheNovice (Jun 21, 2017)

I feel ok about it now tbh.

Have been steadily improving my views for a little while and a week ago I felt aok once again.

Bongo-anders? Surely in the event of a fire, a good route of evacuation might be onto the pitch no?

PS, @bongo-anders you are aware of Grenfell yeah? Cladding and the effect there- football grounds tend to have a fair bit of the stuff.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes the pitch (and the access tunnels) seems to be the main evacuation routes if you are in the lower levels of the stadium.


----------



## TheNovice (Jun 21, 2017)

I reckoned that might be best evacuation route.

Doubtless we have one here in UK too, maximum time in which a stadium should be cleared. 

My main concern, or one element of main concern was fire catching onto external cladding which might be flammable and it all growing from there.


----------

